# First picture post on ST featuring Maudiae Red Hybrid



## KZPaph (Nov 29, 2022)

Hello everyone,

This is my first picture post so here goes....one of my fav Paph hybrid currently in bloom.

As it can get very hot during the day where i am from (30c-34c all year round) this is grown indoors under aircondition and gets access to indirect morning light. 

So far so good. Lets hope. It stays that way. Fingers cross. Thanks everyone! Cheers!


----------



## Ray (Nov 29, 2022)

That is one of the most confusing labels I've ever seen, missing indicators of what the actual crosses are, how they were crossed, and with misspellings to boot!


----------



## eds (Nov 29, 2022)

Ray said:


> That is one of the most confusing labels I've ever seen, missing indicators of what the actual crosses are, how they were crossed, and with misspellings to boot!


I agree! Appalling on so many levels!


----------



## KZPaph (Nov 29, 2022)

Ray said:


> That is one of the most confusing labels I've ever seen, missing indicators of what the actual crosses are, how they were crossed, and with misspellings to boot!


Agree with you on that. Very much confusing indeed. Got this in Thailand with that label. Seller sold it as a Maudiae Red hybrid.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2022)

Congrats on doing your first post! Looking forward to more of your posts esp if you travel inside Borneo.

That tag is all wrong, listing 3 possible crosses on one label. That plant now has an identity crisis lol.

Maudiaes can tolerate heat in day with ventilation as long as nights can cool down. It should be 20-22C nights there? Do the Thais not grow and bloom them in Bangkok outside in deep shade houses?


----------



## Guldal (Nov 30, 2022)

Welcome on board, KZP!


Ray said:


> That is one of the most confusing labels I've ever seen...


What the tag teaches us for certain, is the fact, that it is very complex - both the cross and the tag!


----------



## KZPaph (Nov 30, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Welcome on board, KZP!
> 
> What the tag teaches us for certain, is the fact, that it is very complex - both the cross and the tag!


Very complex indeed LOL! I just refer to it as a Maudiae Red Hybrid as it was sold to me as such back when i visited thailand. One thing for sure is quite easy to grow and bloom so far that is.


----------



## KZPaph (Nov 30, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats on doing your first post! Looking forward to more of your posts esp if you travel inside Borneo.
> 
> That tag is all wrong, listing 3 possible crosses on one label. That plant now has an identity crisis lol.
> 
> Maudiaes can tolerate heat in day with ventilation as long as nights can cool down. It should be 20-22C nights there? Do the Thais not grow and bloom them in Bangkok outside in deep shade houses?


Thanks Dr! Will definitely share a lot more photos along the way 

Our day time temperatures for now is 33C-34C and evenings would drop down to 23C-24C. As far as humidity is concerned is not much of an issue as our humidity is between 60-80% RH. 

What i have seen in thailand as you mentioned, most of them grow and bloom their paphs outside in deep shade houses except for the cool growing species/hybrids. 

These are mostly grown in cool rooms/greenhousese except for those living in the Northern parts of Thailand where the temperature is a lot cooler during December (12C-15C at night).

I am hoping to build up a nice collection of warm/heat tolerant paphiopedilums. Most of the ones i have now are species and hybrids of the subgenus brachypetallums i.e. concolor, godefroyae, bellatulum, niveum, etc. 

Hoping to gain a better understanding of what i would be able to comfortably grow here. I do love the multiflorals and hoping to acquire a decent size sanderianum and rothchildianum early next year.


----------

